# Neuer Pc für Diablo3, Internet Surfen, Sky online guckn, Büroarbeiten



## Jhaster (29. September 2013)

*Neuer Pc für Diablo3, Internet Surfen, Sky online guckn, Büroarbeiten*

Hallo liebe Community,

soeben bin ich auf dieses Forum gestoßen und erhoffe mir hier Hilfe bei der Wahl eines neuen Computers.

Mein altes System ist folgendes:

*AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 965 mit 3,4 GHz*
*4 GB Ram*
*NVIDIA Geforce GTX 460 mit 756mb DDr5 Ram*

Dieses System habe ich mir vor ca. 2 Jahren als Komplettpaket bei einem Elektronikhandel gekauft.

Nun habe ich manchmal das Gefühl, mein Computer ist altersschwach geworden. Trotz mehrmaligem "neu Aufsetzen" hängt er manchmal bzw. irgend ein Lüfter ist schon beachtlich lauter geworden. 

Da habe ich mir überlegt, ein neues System zu kaufen.

Ich spiele sicherlich gerne mal am Pc, dies beschränkt sich allerdings auf das Spiel Diablo 3 oder ähnliches. Eigentlich bin ich kein Fan von diesen 3D Shootern und werde wohl auch keine Spiele wie z.B Battlefield 4 usw erwerben.


Ich habe von einem Kumpel fürsorglich eine Zusammenstellung erhalten, weiß aber nicht ob diese für mich richtig ist.
Evtl gibt es ja auch einige Alternativen.

Folgendes wurde mir zusammengestellt:

*Corsair DIMM 8 GB DDR3-2133 Kit, Arbeitsspeicher
schwarz, CMY8GX3M2A2133C11, Vengeance Pro* 
€ 98,90*
*GIGABYTE GV-N760OC-2GD Rev.2, Grafikkarte
DisplayPort, HDMI, 2x DVI, Retail * 
€ 229,90*
*Samsung 840 EVO 2,5" 120 GB, SSD
schwarz, SATA 600, Bulk* 
€ 96,90*
*GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UD3H, Mainboard
Sound G-LAN SATA3 USB 3.0 eSATA3 mSATA* 
€ 134,90*
*Intel® Core™ i7-3770K, CPU
FC-LGA4, "Ivy Bridge" 
*€ 294,-*
*Corsair Hydro Series H100i, Wasserkühlung
schwarz, Wasserkühlung 
*€ 102,90*
*be quiet! Pure Power BQT L7-630W, Netzteil
schwarz, 4x PCIe* 
€ 76,90*
*Corsair Carbide 500R, Gehäuse
schwarz* 
€ 109,90*

Preis insgesamt: € 1.158,25*


*Viel* Geld für sicherlich ordentliche Leistung. Könnt Ihr mir da evtl. weiterhelfen?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Bonkic (29. September 2013)

lass deinen rechner vielleicht mal von einem profi generalüberholen; also professionell säubern, wärmeleitpasten neu auftragen etc. pp. 
denn für deine ansprüche sollte dein alter pc noch locker ausreichen.


----------



## Jhaster (29. September 2013)

Vielen Dank schon einmal für die rasche Rückmeldung...

Ja also für Diablo 3 reicht das System eigentlich auch noch gut aus.

Ich weiß nur nicht in wie weit es sich lohnen würde einfach alles mal zu erneuen...


----------



## Euthydemos (29. September 2013)

[FONT=&quot]So eine teure Neuanschaffung lohnt sich bei deinem Anforderungsprofil nicht, da kann man Bonkic nur recht geben. Eine Überholung und ggf. ein Lüfterwechsel ist sinnvoller. Wenn dir der Rechner auch bei Officeanwendungen zu langsam ist bringt vielleicht eine SSD etwas. [/FONT]


----------



## Herbboy (29. September 2013)

Jhaster schrieb:


> Vielen Dank schon einmal für die rasche Rückmeldung...
> 
> Ja also für Diablo 3 reicht das System eigentlich auch noch gut aus.
> 
> Ich weiß nur nicht in wie weit es sich lohnen würde einfach alles mal zu erneuen...


 
Das einzige, was wirklich Sinn macht: ne SSD einbauen für Windows, bei der Gelegenheit dann Windows auch komplett neu installieren (im BIOS vorher bei SATA&co unbedingt auf AHCI umstellen, falls das nicht eh der Fall ist), dann hast Du gefühlt nen Riesenunterschied im normalen Windows-Alltag. Nimm aber dann nicht die "Evo"-Version der Samsung, denn die hat im Vergleich zu anderen SSDs deutlich weniger Schreibzyklen, bis die "verbraucht" ist.

Dazu könntest Du ne gute Grafikkarte wie eine AMD 7950 einbauen, die gibt es inzwischen ab 200€ MSI R7950 TF 3GD5/OC BE Twin Frozr III, Radeon HD 7950 Boost, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (V276-031R/V276-044R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland - dieses Modell wäre auch noch sehr leise. Denn vlt willst Du ja auch mal andere Spiele spielen, die würden davon dann schon stark profitieren. Es gibt auch Abseits von Shootern Spiele, die mit so einer Karte deutlich schneller laufen. Das Leistungsplus einer 7950 bei Deinem PC wird ähnlich, eher noch größer sein als bei diesem Vergleichstest AMD Radeon HD 7950 - ein guter Partner auch für ältere CPUs? denn die 6870, die in dem Test-PC vorher drin war, ist schon etwas stärker als Deine GTX 460. Die 7950 Boost ist ca so stark wie GTX 760, die in Deiner Zusammenstellung mit drin ist, aber die AMD ist etwas günstiger UND derzeit kriegst Du bei der 7950 einigen Shops wie zB hardwareversand, mindfactory, alternate oder caseking noch 3 Games aus der "Gold"-Serie hier ALTERNATE mit dazu 

Die Grafikarte aber wie gesagt nur, wenn Du vlt doch mal Bock auf aktuellere Titel hast. Und vlt noch 4GB mehr RAM dazukaufen, wobei das nicht sooo wichtig ist. Vor allem würde das nix bringen, wenn Dein Windows nur 32Bit hat.


Der zusammengestellte PC von oben wäre wiederum zwar gut, aber für Deine Beschreibung viel zu viel und mit "Detailmängeln". Die CPU zB bringt nur in ganz speziellen Anwendungen wirklich was, zudem ist das alles auf Übertakten ausgelegt, was Du ja sicher nicht unbedingt vorhast. Das Netzteil ist VIEL zu stark, das würde die 450-530W-Version des L7 völlig reichen. Das Gehäuse ist auch teuer - moderne Gehäuse sind ab 40€ schon einwandfrei, 100€ ist schon sehr viel. Ne Wasserkühlung, also: moderne Kühler sind so leise, da braucht man echt keine Wasserkühlung, nur damit der PC leise ist. Auch zum Übertakten sind Kühler über 40€ nicht nötig. Der Arbeitsspeicher ist definitiv viel zu viel: 2x4GB DDR3-1600 mit 1,5V kosten ca 60€ - alles andere, weswegen 8GB teurer sein könnten, bringt nix.


Ich würde es bei CPU und Board erstmal so belassen, vlt, - falls Lautstärke ein Problem ist - mal nen neuen Kühler für 25-30€, und 1-2 neue Gehäuselüfter mit 120mm oder auch 140mm (falls die bei Deinem Gehäuse passen) - vorne reichen 800U/Min völlig aus, hinten nicht mehr 1200 U/min, dann ist der PC sicher recht leise


----------



## Jhaster (29. September 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das einzige, was wirklich Sinn macht: ne SSD einbauen für Windows, bei der Gelegenheit dann Windows auch komplett neu installieren (im BIOS vorher bei SATA&co unbedingt auf AHCI umstellen, falls das nicht eh der Fall ist), dann hast Du gefühlt nen Riesenunterschied im normalen Windows-Alltag. Nimm aber dann nicht die "Evo"-Version der Samsung, denn die hat im Vergleich zu anderen SSDs deutlich weniger Schreibzyklen, bis die "verbraucht" ist.
> 
> Dazu könntest Du ne gute Grafikkarte wie eine AMD 7950 einbauen, die gibt es inzwischen ab 200€ MSI R7950 TF 3GD5/OC BE Twin Frozr III, Radeon HD 7950 Boost, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (V276-031R/V276-044R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland - dieses Modell wäre auch noch sehr leise. Denn vlt willst Du ja auch mal andere Spiele spielen, die würden davon dann schon stark profitieren. Es gibt auch Abseits von Shootern Spiele, die mit so einer Karte deutlich schneller laufen. Das Leistungsplus einer 7950 bei Deinem PC wird ähnlich, eher noch größer sein als bei diesem Vergleichstest AMD Radeon HD 7950 - ein guter Partner auch für ältere CPUs? denn die 6870, die in dem Test-PC vorher drin war, ist schon etwas stärker als Deine GTX 460. Die 7950 Boost ist ca so stark wie GTX 760, die in Deiner Zusammenstellung mit drin ist, aber die AMD ist etwas günstiger UND derzeit kriegst Du bei der 7950 einigen Shops wie zB hardwareversand, mindfactory, alternate oder caseking noch 3 Games aus der "Gold"-Serie hier ALTERNATE mit dazu
> 
> ...


 

Wow das klingt so als wenn Du ca. das hundertfache an Ahnung hast wie ich 

Ich hatte auch meine Zweifel ob dieses System da von meinem Bekannten überhaupt für mich geeignet ist. Klang so nach High End für Battlefield 4 Begeisterte...

Wäre es zu dreist wenn ich Dich darum bitten würde, mir einmal etwas zusammenzustellen?

Das mit den Gratis Spielen klingt toll und diese Grafikkarte scheint ja auch richtig gute Leistung zu bieten. Wenn die dann sogar noch Preislich unter der GTX760 liegt dann bin ich ja noch mehr begeistert 

Ich denke ich würd gleich ein neues Gehäuse nehmen wenn das nicht bei 100€ liegt dann. Meins ist schon etwas lädiert. 

Liebe Grüße

@: Wenn ich z.B. CPU + Board behalte und später bei Bedarf nachrüste wäre das ja evtl. eine super Alternative zu einem komplett neuen System.


----------



## Shorty484 (29. September 2013)

Ich würde erst mal nur die Grafikkarte tauschen, dass reicht für Deine Ansprüche völlig aus. Ich spiele auch noch mit einem 965 und habe bis jetzt keine Probleme beim Spielen, auch bei grafisch anspruchsvollen Spielen nicht.

Eine SSD wäre eine Option, wenn sie Dir das Geld wert ist.


----------



## Herbboy (29. September 2013)

Kannst ja zB hier mal schauen: Gamer-PCs von 460 bis 1.000 Euro - PC optimal für Spielepower zusammenstellen

Du kannst am besten mal die beiden PCs für 600 und 750 anschauen, in denen steckt ne gute Basis, so dass Du Dein altes Board, CPU und RAM einbauen kannst und dazu dann eben zB ne AMD 7950.

Hängt halt dann davon ab, wo Du bestellen willst. 


Bei nem kompletten Neukauf wäre dann ein Core i5-4570 für ca 170€ als CPU das beste für einen nicht-"hardwarefraek", ein passendes Mainboard kostet um die 80€. Darauf setzen ja auch der 750€-PC aus dem Special


----------



## Jhaster (29. September 2013)

Ist es richtig das für Spieler die CPU gar nicht wichtig ist?

Ich lese gerade, dass man selbst mit 80 €~ CPUs aktuelle Spiele auf hoher Auflösung spielen kann und es mehr auf die Grafikkarte ankommt.

Weil dann würde mir ein 300 Euro I7 ja gar nichts bringen wenn ich den eh nicht auslasten kann....

Ich brauche glaube ich ein neues Gehäuse, Grafikkarte, SSD und Netzteil. CPU könnte ich ja evtl. noch beibehalten. Aber kann ich mein Mainboard noch nutzen? Oder harmonisiert das mit einer neuen Grafikkarte nicht? 4GB Ram (ich weiß leider nicht wie schnell der ist) habe ich ja im alten System. Sollte ich den erneuern/aufstocken?


----------



## Herbboy (30. September 2013)

Jo, du hättest dann zwar MEHR Bilder pro Sekunde und NOCH schnelleres Spielen usw. mit ner starken CPU, aber Deine CPU reicht völlig aus, die ist vergleichbar mit aktuellen CPUs um die 70-100€. Das liegt auch daran, dass die Games auch für Konsolen laufen müssen, und Konsolen haben keine guten CPUs. Bei der PC-Version hast Du dann halt ne deutlich besser Grafik je nach dem, was Du in den Optionen einstellst, aber diese bessere Grafik fordert viel eher die Grafikkarte als die CPU. Daher braucht man bei leibe keine 200€-CPU, schon gar nicht eine für 300€. 

Nur wenn man Spiele zockt, bei denen dann doch ne 100€-CPU oder alte CPU was arg eng wird bzw. verhindert, dass man SEHR flüssig spielt (zB bei Battlefield 3 im Multiplayer: da braucht man ne gute CPU) und/oder Spiele, bei denen eine gute Grafikkarte dann verpufft, weil die CPU zu sehr "bremst", würde man dann ne bessere CPU nehmen, dann aber auch erst mal "nur" eine für 170-190€ (core i5) - der i7 ist in Spielen auch nicht viel besser als ein Core i5, KÖNNTE es aber in Zukunft sein, falls Games seine 8 Threads (das sind quasi "virtuelle" Kerne: der hat 8 Stück, obwohl er technisch nur 4 Kerne hat wie ein Core i5) mal nutzen.


Du kannst also Board, CPU, RAM einfach weiter nutzen. Beim RAM gibt es keine so großen Unterschiede bei der Geschwindigkeit, als dass ein Neukauf sich lohnen würde. Vielleicht reicht auch das Netzteil - was für eines isses denn? Und hast Du nen Shop, den Du bevorzugst?


----------



## Jhaster (30. September 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Jo, du hättest dann zwar MEHR Bilder pro Sekunde und NOCH schnelleres Spielen usw. mit ner starken CPU, aber Deine CPU reicht völlig aus, die ist vergleichbar mit aktuellen CPUs um die 70-100€. Das liegt auch daran, dass die Games auch für Konsolen laufen müssen, und Konsolen haben keine guten CPUs. Bei der PC-Version hast Du dann halt ne deutlich besser Grafik je nach dem, was Du in den Optionen einstellst, aber diese bessere Grafik fordert viel eher die Grafikkarte als die CPU. Daher braucht man bei leibe keine 200€-CPU, schon gar nicht eine für 300€.
> 
> Nur wenn man Spiele zockt, bei denen dann doch ne 100€-CPU oder alte CPU was arg eng wird bzw. verhindert, dass man SEHR flüssig spielt (zB bei Battlefield 3 im Multiplayer: da braucht man ne gute CPU) und/oder Spiele, bei denen eine gute Grafikkarte dann verpufft, weil die CPU zu sehr "bremst", würde man dann ne bessere CPU nehmen, dann aber auch erst mal "nur" eine für 170-190€ (core i5) - der i7 ist in Spielen auch nicht viel besser als ein Core i5, KÖNNTE es aber in Zukunft sein, falls Games seine 8 Threads (das sind quasi "virtuelle" Kerne: der hat 8 Stück, obwohl er technisch nur 4 Kerne hat wie ein Core i5) mal nutzen.
> 
> ...



Hab keinen Shop. Geguckt habe ich eben bisher bei Alternate glaube ich.
Den Pc habe ich bei einem Laden komplett gekauft und weiß nicht mehr was da genau drin ist. (außer eben die Werte da oben die ich bisher aus der Computerinfo abgelesen habe)

Ich würde mich eben sehr gerne aufrüsten können. In den letzten 10 Jahren habe ich das nie getan, sondern immer neu gekauft...
Daher müsste das Gehäuse denke ich mal genug Platz für die Hardware bieten. Ich möchte gerne einen möglichst leisen Computer haben da ich auch mal einen Film schaue bzw. Abends einfach keinen Helikopter im Zimmer haben möchte 

Beim Ram weiß ich leider nicht ob ich einen 1333er oder schon 1600er habe. Kann ich das irgendwie checken? Ram ist doch sehr wichtig für die Verarbeitungszeit oder?

Ich bin leider absolut kein Mensch vom Fach. Ich kenne nur die Oberfläche daher habe ich Angst mir da selber was zusammenzustellen und nacher kann ich nicht weiter aufrüsten weil ich unpassende Komponenten gekauft habe....


----------



## Euthydemos (30. September 2013)

Am besten Du lädst CPU-Z herunter, damit kannst Du Arbeitsspeicher und Mainboardtyp auslesen. 

Ob nun 1333er oder 1600er RAM verbaut ist ist nicht so wichtig, nur bei einigen aktuellen Prozessoren von AMD ist die integrierte Grafik stark davon abhängig. Das trifft aber auf den Phenom II nicht zu, denn der hat keine integrierte Grafik, außerdem nutzt Du ohnehin eine Grafikkarte. Wenn Dein Mainboard vier RAM-Steckplätze hat und jetzt 2x2 GB verbaut sind könntest Du einfach noch einmal den gleichen Kit kaufen. 

Der Netzteiltyp müsste auf der Seite des Netzteils stehen, wenn Du den Rechner öffnest. Die Info wäre wirklich noch interessant.


----------



## Herbboy (30. September 2013)

Jhaster schrieb:


> Hab keinen Shop. Geguckt habe ich eben bisher bei Alternate glaube ich.
> Den Pc habe ich bei einem Laden komplett gekauft und weiß nicht mehr was da genau drin ist. (außer eben die Werte da oben die ich bisher aus der Computerinfo abgelesen habe)
> 
> Ich würde mich eben sehr gerne aufrüsten können. In den letzten 10 Jahren habe ich das nie getan, sondern immer neu gekauft...
> ...



Am besten gib mal ein Budget an, dann schau ich mal bei alternate oder hardwareversand.de , was für ein "Paket" drin ist. So 400-500€ würden reichen, wenn Du CPU + Board behältst.

Beim RAM isses echt egal - 1600 ist für Intel etwas "passender", bei AMD ist 1333 gut - aber in beiden Fällen ist der Unterschied so gering, dass Du ihn nicht merken würdest. 1600er nachzukaufen würde also nix bringen.


----------



## Jhaster (30. September 2013)

Ja das Budget passt natürlich.

Was könntest du mir denn da schönes empfehlen? 

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe, das ist wirklich sehr nett.


----------



## Herbboy (30. September 2013)

Grafikkarte: MSI R7950 Twin Frozr 3GD5/OC, Grafikkarte? grad ein sehr guter Preis. da sind wie gesagt auch 3 Games dabei. 200€

Netzteil be quiet! Pure Power L7 530W, Netzteil 57€ oder auch be quiet! Pure Power L8 500W, Netzteil 62€

Gehäuse: is natürlich Geschmackssache, aber zB Sharkoon T9 Value green edition, Geh 57€
(gibt auch andere Lüfterfarben) oder günstiger Cooltek K2 Full-Black Rev. C, Geh 36€ oder ein Zwischending Cooler Master N400, Geh

SSD: Samsung 840 series 2,5" 120 GB, SSD (nicht die Evo! ) oder Kingston HyperX 3K 2,5" SSD 120 GB Aufpassen, ob das Gehäuse, was Du nimmst, auch nen 2,5 Zoll-Schacht hat. Den brauchst Du für ne SSD, oder du musst nen Adapterrahmen mitbestellen => http://www.alternate.de/Mushkin/Mus...chselrahmen/html/product/852154/?event=search   Von den drei oben genannten Gehäusen hat scheinbar nur das Cooler Master schon 2,5 Zoll-Schächte. 

Bei der Kingston-SSD ist laut Produktbildern ein Adapterrahmen dabei - weiß aber nicht, ob das wirklich DIE Version mit Rahmen ist. Beim Preisvergleich ist die hier gelistet Kingston HyperX 3K SSD 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (SH103S3/120G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland und wenn man da bei ZB hardwareversand.de schaut, dann steht dort, dass ein Montagekit dabei ist. 

Und nicht vergessen, vlt noch ein SATA-Kabel mitzubestellen, wenn Du keines mehr über hast.


Damit bist Du bei um die 400€.


----------



## Jhaster (1. Oktober 2013)

Wow na das klingt doch prima! Ich bin begeistert.

Welches Netzteil würdest du empfehlen? Preislich tun die sich ja nix. Welches ist evtl. leiser oder qualitativ besser? 

Gehäuse muss ich ja so wählen, dass da später 2 SSD Platten reinpassen. Ist effektiv mit 2x SSD zu arbeiten oder? Eine fürs Betriebssystem und eine für Programme?

Wie steht die o.g. Grafikkarte denn im Vergleich zur GTX760 und zu meiner derzeitigen GTX460? 

Liebe Grüße

@ Achso darf ich auch noch zu einem Notebook etwas fragen? Meine Freundin muss sich ein neues holen fürs Studium. Ich kann ihr da nur bedingt helfen. Sie spielt keine Spiele. Der Laptop ist fürs arbeiten und später Bildbearbeitung für Zeitungsverlage. Worauf muss man dann den Schwerpunkt legen? CPU und Ram? Und braucht sie zwingend eine Grafikkarte?

Ich hoffe ich raube nich zuviel deiner Zeit... hihi


----------



## Shorty484 (1. Oktober 2013)

Also als zweite Platte für Spiele, ein paar Programme und Daten würde ich eine normale HDD nehmen, und eine SSD für Windows. Eine SSD mit viel Speicherplatz ist im Vergleich zu einer HDD sehr teuer. Die SSD lässt Windows und Programme schneller laden, bringt aber bei Spielen nicht wirklich einen Vorteil. Und als Datenspeicher auch nicht.


----------



## Jhaster (1. Oktober 2013)

Ah ok.

Ich dachte die Geschwindigkeit macht sich auch im Spiel bemerkbar...

Ich sehe gerade das die GTX760 nur 30 € teurer ist als die R7950, jedoch von den Werten aus besser aussieht außer beim Speicher.


----------



## Jhaster (1. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das habe ich gerade mal rausgefunden ...


----------



## Euthydemos (1. Oktober 2013)

Hier im Test kannst Du sehen, dass die HD 7950 vergleichbar leistungsfähig wie die GTX 760 ist. Ich würde der 7950 den Vorzug geben, auch wegen dem größeren Grafikspeicher. Beide sind ungefähr doppelt so stark wie die GTX 460 1GB, gegenüber der Version mit kleinerem VRAM sollte der Vorteil noch etwas größer ausfallen. 

Ich habe allerdings hier noch einen Test gefunden, nach dem die GTX 460 bei Diablo 3 noch gut mithält. Ob sich die Aufrüstung lohnt hängt also auch davon ab, ob Du vielleicht doch Spiele mit höheren Hardwareanforderungen nutzen willst.  

Das Mainboard hat offenbar 4 Speichersteckplätze, gut. Die genaue Bezeichnung des RAM und die Anzahl der Module kannst Du bei CPU-Z unter SPD herausfinden.


----------



## Jhaster (2. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das wäre mein derzeitiger Ram. Bei Slot 1,2 ist nix hinterlegt. Habe ich da noch Steckplätze frei?
Kann es sein, dass mein Ram sehr langsam ist? Bzw 4gb evtl zu wenig?


----------



## Jhaster (2. Oktober 2013)

Also das meine Grafikkarte bei Diablo 3 noch reicht stimmt. Ich spiele es ja auch derzeit auf fast höchster Auflösung glaube ich.

Mich stören derzeit die Lüftergeräusche. Ich muss den Pc mal aufmachen um zu horchen woher die eigentlich kommen.
Das schöne an einem Aufrüst-Pc ist ja, dass man Stück für Stück wechseln kann 

Der Tipp, dass meine CPU noch ausreicht finde ich super. Die Grafikkarte wäre wohl neben störender Geräusche das erste was ich tauschen müsste. Evtl wäre ja auch schnellerer bzw mehr Ram von Vorteil?

Ich hätte am liebsten ein neues Gehäuse wo jetzt und in Zukunft alles reinpasst (Board, Graka, SSD+HDD etc.) und dann Hardware die wirklich gut ist damit ich dann gleich bestellen kann sobald ich wieder etwas ersetzten möchte.

Ich bin kein Fan von 3D Shootern, aber evtl will ich ja doch mal BF4 ausprobieren zB, dafür möchte ich denn gerne gewappnet sein.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Oktober 2013)

Also, die 7950 und die GTX 760 sind ca gleichstark, da darfst DU nicht die Taktwerte als Maßstab nehmen, denn bei völlig unterschiedlichen Grafikchips kann man nicht anhand des Taktes sagen, welcher Karte welchen Takt auf welche Weise nutzt. Es kommt auf das Zusammenspiel der Komponenten an, zB kann ein sehr schwerfälliger, alter Grafikchip mit zB 900MHz effektiv viel langsamer sein als ein moderner effizienter Chip mit 800MHz - du schaust ja auch zB bei Autos nicht NUR auf die PS, zB wäre ein 2t schwerer BMW Q6 SUV mit 120PS auf keinen Fall schneller als ein leichter VW Lupo mit 100PS 

Wegen Gehäuse: die, die ich nannte, bieten mehr als genug Platz für alles nötige. Das N400 zB hat PLatz auch für mega-lange Grafikkarten, dazu auch 3x Schächte für SSDs, wobei es keinen Sinn macht, ZWEI SSDs zu nehmen. Nimm EINE größere. Bei 120GB passt Windows und alle Programme, die ein Durchschnittsuser so hat, locker drauf - FALLS Du Programme hast, die selber mehr Platz benötigen oder auch mal ein paar GB an zu bearbeitenden Dateien brauchen, dann nimm halt 240-256GB, so ne SSD kostet dann ca 140-160€. zB die größere Version der Kingston Kingston HyperX 3K 2,5" SSD 240 GB? oder auch diese Crucial M500 2,5" SSD 240 GB

Dann könntest Du vlt. - wenn das Saubermachen des CPU-Kühlers und -Lüfters immer noch nicht so reicht, dass Dein jetziger PC leiser wird (musst natürlich genau hinhören, ob AUCH der CPU-Lüfter "laut" ist) auch bei der Gelegenheit nen neuen CPU-Kühler mitbestellen - einer für 20-30€ ist schon sehr leise. Und ne neue Grafikarte: da wirst Du Dich wundern, wie superleise zB die MSI Frozr 7950 ist 



Dein jetziger RAM ist DDR3-1333. Das ist für AMD optimal. Falls Du mehr RAM willst, würd ich aber WENN schon dann direkt 2x4GB neu bestellen, und DANN auch DDR3-1600 nehmen, weil das später auch besser zu nem evlt. neuen PC passt oder bei Verkauf auch etwas mehr bringt. Im Moment wäre bei alternate das hier dann zu empfehlen http://www.alternate.de/G.Skill/G.S...itsspeicher/html/product/801624/?tk=7&lk=8268


----------



## Euthydemos (2. Oktober 2013)

Zu langsam ist Dein RAM nicht und ja, es sind zwei Speicherbänke frei. Allerdings hat sich OCZ aus dem RAM-Geschäft zurückgezogen, noch einmal 2x2 GB vom gleichen Typ sind neu nicht mehr zu bekommen. Ob Mischbestückung klappt ist ein Stück weit Glückssache, wenn Du erweitern willst ist also ein Neukauf von 2x4 GB wirklich sinnvoller. Zur Zeit reichen 4 GB für Spiele noch aus, aber die Tendenz geht zu mehr Speicherverbrauch. 

Insgesamt denke ich, dass Du mit den Hardwareempfehlungen von Herbboy gut fährst, d.h. die MSI HD 7950, eine Samsung SSD 840 und das aktuellere bequiet! Pure Power L8 500 W, falls nicht doch noch ein Qualitätsnetzteil in Deinem Rechner stecken sollte. Allerdings stellt AMD voraussichtlich am 08.10. und 15.10. neue Karten vor, wobei die Chance auf eine weitere Preissenkung bei der 7950 besteht. 

Gehäuse sind sehr stark Geschmackssache, da solltest Du am besten selbst einen Miditower aussuchen und dann ggf. noch einmal nachfragen.


----------



## Jhaster (2. Oktober 2013)

Huhu,

also ich habe mich entschlossen zu bestellen:

Ich würde gerne haben:

1x Gehäuse mit ausreichend Platz für späteres austauschen/nachrüsten
1x SSD Festplatte mit 128GB
1x Netzteil leise und ausreichend Strom für eben z.B. die MSI HD 7950 + Resthardware
1x Ram. 8GB 1600er

Kann ich das dann entstehende System nutzen oder verträgt sich da etwas nicht mehr mit meinen "alten" Komponenten?

Die Grafikkarte werde ich sicher später nachrüsten aber da derzeit nur D3 bei mir gespielt wird, würde ich die GTX460 erst einmal weiter nutzen wollen. Die CPU soll ja reichen daher werde ich die auch noch behalten.

Ist das alles ratsam und von euch abgesegnet? 

Jetzt würde ich mich natürlich noch riesig freuen wenn mir jmd anhand meines Vorhabens (vorausgesetzt es gibt keine Einwände) diese Komponenten noch einmal auflistet. Nur zur Sicherheit, dass ich da nix falsch mache.

Eine Frage habe ich noch: Wenn ich dieses System dann habe, fehlt noch irgend etwas? 

Oh und noch etwas: 
Die SSD Samsung 840 series 120GB die mir empfohlen wurde. Kann es sein das die sehr langsam schreibt? Ich sehe da zB Lesen/Schreiben 530/*130. *Die anderen haben da ein vielfaches von... oder irre ich mich da?

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Herbboy (2. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab Dir vorher ja schon Gehäuse, Netzteil, SSDs und Grafikkarte gepostet, und in meinem letzten Posting auch RAM. Und bei der SSD würd ich eher die Kingston nehmen, wobei die Samsung 840 (nicht Evo) auch gut genug ist.

Der Schreibspeed ist aber eher Nebensache, da der Vorteil einer SSD beim Lesen liegt und da auch nicht wegen der MB/s, sondern weil sie kleinere Datenpakete, die beim Laden von Programmen massenhaft anfallen, viel schneller findet und daher schneller lädt. Die MB/s beim Lesen/schreiben würden nur eine Rolle spielen, wenn man mehrere Gigabyte am Stück kopiert.


----------



## Jhaster (3. Oktober 2013)

Also wären es:

Cooler Master N400, Geh

Kingston HyperX 3K 2,5" SSD 120 GB

be quiet! Pure Power L8 500W, Netzteil

G.Skill DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1600 Kit, Arbeitsspeicher

*€ 266,64***

Und das dann in Verbindung mit meinen derzeitigen:

AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 965 mit 3,4 GHz

NVIDIA Geforce GTX 460 mit 756mb DDr5 Ram

ASUSTeK M4A77T Mainboard

Samsung HD103SJ ATA Device Festplatte mit 1TB


Würde es da noch Alternativen geben? Muss wirklich nicht das Günstigste sein, da lege ich eher mehr Wert auf Qualität und ordentliche Leistung. Wenn dann später Gpu, Cpu und Board dazukommen soll es ja wieder möglichst lange reichen 

Und ist mein Mainboard noch gut genug? Habe gelesen das es nur 1333er Ram unterstützt ist das wahr? Was passiert wenn ich nun die 1600er nutze?


----------



## Herbboy (3. Oktober 2013)

Das 1600er taktet sich einfach runter, das ist kein Problem. Dafür ist das RAM dann passend, wenn du in vlt nem halben oder ganzen Jahr mal auf ne neue CPU mit neuem Board umsteigst.

Ansonsten passt das alles. Nur wie gesagt: SATA-Kabel nicht vergessen für die SSD, sofern du nicht noch eines hast oder vlt bei der SSD eines dabei ist.


Alternativen wüsste ich keine sinnvollen. Natürlich gibt es dutzende Gehäuse zwischen 40 und 80 Euro, die Du auch nehmen könntest. Beim Netzteil gibt es auch viele zu einem ähnlichen Preis mit 450 bis 550 Watt, die ähnlich gut sind. Und SSD hatte ich ja auch welche genannt, wobei mir derzeit die Kingston das beste zu sein scheint bei alternate in Preis-Leistung. und RAM: da ginge jeder mit DDR3-1600 und 1,5Volt - der GSkill war halt zufällig der günstigste passendste bei alternate UND ist bewährt.


----------



## Jhaster (3. Oktober 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das 1600er taktet sich einfach runter, das ist kein Problem. Dafür ist das RAM dann passend, wenn du in vlt nem halben oder ganzen Jahr mal auf ne neue CPU mit neuem Board umsteigst.
> 
> Ansonsten passt das alles. Nur wie gesagt: SATA-Kabel nicht vergessen für die SSD, sofern du nicht noch eines hast oder vlt bei der SSD eines dabei ist.
> 
> ...


 
Klingt doch gut. Also etwas mehr Euro pro Teil wären kein Problem. Da gebe ich lieber etwas mehr aus als dann in 6 Monaten festzustellen, dass ich zu billig eingekauft habe 
Von der Geräuschkulisse ist auch nix anderes zu empfehlen? Ich habe leider kaum Ahnung welches Gehäuse gut ist bzw wo die Unterschiede genau sind oder welches Netzteil ich brauche (Watt, Geräusche,..)
Daher habe ich mich ja hier gemeldet 

Ein Kabel habe ich nicht. Sieht man, ob da eines mitgeliefert wird? Ansonsten bestell ich eins mit oder macht es Sinn erst einmal die Lieferung abzuwarten und zu guckn ob eines dabei ist?

@: Wenn ich nun die Gpu austausche, klappt das dann auch? Also GTX460 gegen die MSI HD 7950? Oder könnte es da Probleme geben? Ein Kumpel sagte mir mal, G-Force wäre besser weil er mal ne Radeon hatte und er da einige Spiele nicht mit spielen konnte...


----------



## Herbboy (3. Oktober 2013)

Es kann sein, dass ein Gehäuse für 20€ mehr halt leisere Lüfter hat. Da wäre die Frage, ob der Stil des N400 Dir gefällt oder ob Du lieber was "futuristisches", mit/ohne Sichtfenster usw. haben willst. Aber Das n400 ist schon mal gut.

Netzteile: die Markenmodelle sind eh alle leise, das wirst Du gar nicht hören. Außer ALLES andere ist mucksmäuschenstill 

Kabel: bei Kingston steht (klick auf "Datenblatt" und in der pdf dann am Ende eher rechts) Kingston HyperX 3K SSD-Laufwerk für extra Leistung - Kingston  dass auch ein SATA-Kabel dabei sei.


die GPU spielt überhaupt keine Rolle - da passt jedes Grafikkarte auf Dein Board, und ins Gehäuse sowieso, auch Netzteil ist kein Thema. und AMD / Nvdia: die tun sich nix, jeder Hersteller hat mal Probleme oder auch nen EndHersteller (zB Asus, MSI usw.), der ein Modell "verbockt" zB falscher Kühler. Derzeit sollte man mit keinem aktuellen Modell Probleme haben.


muss jetzt aber leider weg, bin abends wieder da


----------



## Jhaster (3. Oktober 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Es kann sein, dass ein Gehäuse für 20€ mehr halt leisere Lüfter hat. Da wäre die Frage, ob der Stil des N400 Dir gefällt oder ob Du lieber was "futuristisches", mit/ohne Sichtfenster usw. haben willst. Aber Das n400 ist schon mal gut.
> 
> Netzteile: die Markenmodelle sind eh alle leise, das wirst Du gar nicht hören. Außer ALLES andere ist mucksmäuschenstill
> 
> ...


 
Ok find ich gut 

Welche Gehäuse würden denn evtl. noch besser sein von der Ausstattung/Geräuschkulisse?
Also solange es nicht zu "abgespaced" aussieht habe ich da keine besonderen Vorlieben. Ich mag es halt modern, schlicht, elegant


----------



## Herbboy (3. Oktober 2013)

Also, Geräuschmäßig sind alle modernen Gehäuse gut, man könnte halt - falls es immer noch nicht gut genug ist - einfach andere Lüfter nachkaufen, da reicht an sich dann vorne einer mit 140mm, weil ein Lüfter vorne natürlich eher zu hören ist als einer hinten. Ein Lüfter mit 140mm kann mit weniger U/min, also leiser die gleiche Luft bewegen als ein 120mm-Lüfter bei mehr U/Min. 

hier zB ist schon vorne 1x 140mm drin, hinten 120mm: Corsair Carbide 300R, Geh oder das nächstbessere zum N400, das N500: Cooler Master N500, Geh und dazu dann so einer be quiet! Shadow Wings SW1 MS 140 mm, Geh oder Enermax T.B.Apollish Blau 140x140x25, Geh bzw. kannst auch das N400 und dazu dann einen von den beiden nehmen.


Das alles nutzt aber nix, wenn am Ende Dein CPU-Lüfter 3x so laut wie der Rest ist


----------



## Jhaster (3. Oktober 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, Geräuschmäßig sind alle modernen Gehäuse gut, man könnte halt - falls es immer noch nicht gut genug ist - einfach andere Lüfter nachkaufen, da reicht an sich dann vorne einer mit 140mm, weil ein Lüfter vorne natürlich eher zu hören ist als einer hinten. Ein Lüfter mit 140mm kann mit weniger U/min, also leiser die gleiche Luft bewegen als ein 120mm-Lüfter bei mehr U/Min.
> 
> hier zB ist schon vorne 1x 140mm drin, hinten 120mm: Corsair Carbide 300R, Geh oder das nächstbessere zum N400, das N500: Cooler Master N500, Geh und dazu dann so einer be quiet! Shadow Wings SW1 MS 140 mm, Geh oder Enermax T.B.Apollish Blau 140x140x25, Geh bzw. kannst auch das N400 und dazu dann einen von den beiden nehmen.
> 
> ...


 
Also sollte ich mir evtl. einen neuen CPU Lüfter besorgen? Hattest Du mir glaube ich schon einmal vorgeschlagen oder?
Welchen sollte ich da nehmen?

Mein aktueller Monitor ist ein Samsung *SyncMaster BX2235 LED. *Der reicht hoffentlich noch aus oder? Wenn ich nicht den falschen gefunden habe unterstützt der auch die 1920 x 1080 Auflösung, hat 2ms Reaktionszeit. Oder sollte ich den auch mal austauschen?


----------



## Herbboy (3. Oktober 2013)

zb der hier Scythe Katana 4, CPU-K

am besten einbauen, bevor Du das Board ins Gehäuse setzt, das ist am einfachsten.


Der Monitor reicht aus, außer er ist Dir zu klein


----------



## Jhaster (3. Oktober 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> zb der hier Scythe Katana 4, CPU-K
> 
> am besten einbauen, bevor Du das Board ins Gehäuse setzt, das ist am einfachsten.
> 
> ...


 
Super klasse! Dann bestell ich den gleich mit.
Das Gehäuse .... welches würdest du an meiner Stelle nehmen?  
Evtl. den Corsair Carbide 300R, Geh ?

Passt da auch alles rein jetzt und später beim Nachrüsten?


----------



## Herbboy (3. Oktober 2013)

In alle Gehäuse, die "ATX" und "midi" sind, passt immer alles locker rein, außer Du willst vlt am Ende satte 10 Festplatten einbauen oder so   und ich hab eh nur welche genannt, wo sogar außergewöhnlich lange Grafikkarten reinpassen würden. 


Ne Kleinigkeit: brauchst Du vorne USB, also nutzt du das auch? Das 300R hat nämlich USB3.0, aber wohl NUR USB3.0 - moderne Boards haben ja an sich alle USB3.0, daher ist das an sich sogar gut, aber Dein Board wird wohl noch kein USB3.0 haben, d.h da könntest Du halt vorne die USB-Anschlüsse nicht nutzen.


----------



## Jhaster (3. Oktober 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> In alle Gehäuse, die "ATX" und "midi" sind, passt immer alles locker rein, außer Du willst vlt am Ende satte 10 Festplatten einbauen oder so  und ich hab eh nur welche genannt, wo sogar außergewöhnlich lange Grafikkarten reinpassen würden.
> 
> 
> Ne Kleinigkeit: brauchst Du vorne USB, also nutzt du das auch? Das 300R hat nämlich USB3.0, aber wohl NUR USB3.0 - moderne Boards haben ja an sich alle USB3.0, daher ist das an sich sogar gut, aber Dein Board wird wohl noch kein USB3.0 haben, d.h da könntest Du halt vorne die USB-Anschlüsse nicht nutzen.


 
Also ich nutze vorne meine USB Anschlüsse nur für einen USB Stick. Den könnte ich temporär auch hinten einstöpseln bis ich ein neues Board habe. Oder ich nutze eine Verlängerung.

Was ich noch gefunden habe gerade:
Quelle: PcWelt

http://www.pcwelt.de/produkte/MSI-R7950-Twin-Frozr-III-3GD5-Grafikkarte-Test-5766843.html
http://www.pcwelt.de/produkte/Gigabyte-Geforce_GTX_760_OC-Grafikkarte-Test-8112128.html

SPIELE-LEISTUNGMSI R7950 Twin Frozr III 3GD5 (Note: 1,42)
Battlefield 3: Ultra-Voreinstellungen, 4xAA, 8xAF (1.920 x 1.080)40 Bilder/s
Anno 2070: sehr hohe Voreinstellungen, 4xAA, 8xAF (1.920 x 1.080)60 Bilder/s
Dirt 3: sehr hohe Voreinstellungen, 4xAA, 8xAF (1.920 x 1.080)80 Bilder/s
DirectX 11 (3D Mark 11): Extreme-Voreinstellung (1.920 x 1.080)2459 Bilder/s


SPIELE-LEISTUNGGigabyte Geforce GTX 760 OC (Note: 1,32)
Battlefield 3: Ultra-Voreinstellungen, 4xAA, 8xAF (1.920 x 1.080)60 Bilder/s
Anno 2070: sehr hohe Voreinstellungen, 4xAA, 8xAF (1.920 x 1.080)82 Bilder/s
Tomb Raider: sehr hohe Voreinstellungen, 4xAA, 8xAF (1.920 x 1.080)48 Bilder/s
DirectX 11 (3DMark: 1920 x 1080 Pixel, Ice Storm)136 417 Punkte
DirectX 11 (3DMark: 1920 x 1080 Pixel, Cloud Gate)22 575 Punkte
DirectX 11 (3DMark: 1920 x 1080 Pixel, Fire Strike)5925 Punkte



Dort schneidet die Radeon auf einmal deutlich schlechter ab. Sollte ich da evtl. als möglicher Battlefield 4 Spieler doch die Geforce wählen? Ich meine ob ich es spielen werde weiß ich noch nicht genau, aber möglich ist es schon ...


----------



## Herbboy (3. Oktober 2013)

Das sind ja zwei getrennte Tests - da können also andere Szenen benutzt worden sein für die Werte, und auch die Treiberversionen sind ganz andere - grad bei AMD isses vor allem bei Battlefield3 so, dass durch neuere Treiber ca 20% mehr Leistung erzielt werden konnten. 

Wenn Du zB hier bei nem neueren Test schaust, wo mehrere Karten wirklich verglichen wurden, ist in FullHD die 7950 Boost (um die geht es) sogar 8% schneller als die GTX 760: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760 im Test - 3D-Performance 1920 x 1080 (Seite 43) - HT4U.net

In BF3 ist die GTX 760 wiederum 3% schneller NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760 im Test - Battlefield 3 (Seite 2 - HT4U.net  hier in Hitman wiederum ist die 7950 Boost 3% schneller NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760 im Test - Hitman: Absolution (Seite 33) - HT4U.net  usw. - im Schnitt, und da hab ich auch mehrere Tests angeschaut liegen die 7950 und GTX 760 quasi gleichauf in FullHD. Auch hier in einem Special, wo viele andere Benchmarks zusammengefasst wurden, läuft es darauf hinaus, dass die beiden Karten sehr nah beieinanderliegen: Nvidia GeForce GTX 760 - Top-Grafikkarte für 250 Euro?



Wegen BF4 kann Dir natürlich noch keiner was sagen - es kann sein, dass die Nvidia da mehr FPS bringt, es kann aber auch umgekehrt sein. Es kann auch sein, dass es mit einer von beiden nach Release Probleme gibt, was recht oft vorkommt, und zwar bei AMD und auch Nvidia. Bei AMD war es zB bei BF BC2 damals so, dass die Multiplayer-Maps viel länger luden - nach ein paar Wochen war das Problem gelöst.


----------



## Jhaster (4. Oktober 2013)

Ok. Heftig wie viel Unterschied diese beiden Tests haben. Das wurde alleine durch Treiber gelöst?

Wenn deine Tests dort oben stimmen liegen die ja tatsächlich gleichauf...

Einbau etc sollte ich lieber einen Fachmann machen lassen oder? Dabei kann er ja gleich neue Wärmeleitpaste auftragen... oder kriege ich das auch selber hin?

Tower war nun Corsair Carbide 300R, Geh der beste oder?


----------



## Herbboy (4. Oktober 2013)

Also, ICH würd als Gehäuse sogar eher den N400 nehmen plus einen 140mm-Lüfter für vorne einzeln dazukaufen. Aber das 300R ist auch gut - kann man schwer was falschmachen 

und bei den Tests wie gesagt: vlt hatten die neben den Treibern auch noch zusätzlich eine ganz andere Szene in BF3 getestet als mit der GTX 760, oder es gab zusätzlich auch fürs Spiel noch ein Update, von dem die GTx 760 profitierte. Daher ist es wichtig, die Karten bei einem Test entweder gleichzeitig parallel zu testen oder aber 100% standardisierte Tests zu machen, also zB ne Szene aus BF3, die automatisch abläuft und bei der man immer die gleiche Spieleversion verwendet und keinen Patch nutzt, falls mal einer erscheint. Aber auch dann kann es sein, dass durch neuere Treiber zwei Karten nicht mehr miteinander vergleichbar sind.

UND es hängt halt auch von den Spielen ab - manche Karten haben bei einem Spiel mehr Leistung als eine andere, und beim nächsten Spiel isses umgekehrt. Oder die eine Karte hat bei zB sehr hoher Auflösung die Nase vorn, bei normalem FullHD aber nicht mehr. Es kann sogar sein, dass im gleichen Spiel bei einem Test die AMD vorne ist und beim anderen Test die Nvidia, weil der eine Test (rein zufällig) ganz simpel eine Spielszene fü den Test verwendet, die AMD mehr entgegenkommt.


Hier weitere Tests, zB BF3 Vier Modelle der GeForce GTX 760 im Test  und Nvidia GeForce GTX 760 im Test Benchmarks in Battlefield 3 (DX11) mit 1920x1080 - 4AAx16AF 

oder ein Test mit einer zusammenfassenden Wertung Nvidia GeForce GTX 760 im Test (Seite 4) - ComputerBase  oder hier ist auch zb BF3 dabei, wo die 7950 sogar vorn ist Nvidia Geforce GTX 760 im Test bei GameStar.de




Wegen des Kühlers: das ist eigentlich einfach - vlt schau mal bei scythe nach der Anleitung und sieh sie Dir schonmal an. Ich weiß nicht, wie das bei dem Modell ist, aber das schwierigste ist - wenn überhaupt - den Kühlkörper auf die CPU "umzustülpen" und dann festzumachen - da muss man je nach Befestigungsmethode schon recht stark drücken, und zwar so stark, dass ein unerfahrer user vlt Schiss bekommt  aber so schnell geht ne CPU nicht kaputt.

Ach ja: am besten den PC vor dem Umbau noch benutzten, ausschalten und dann direkt den alten Kühler abnehmen, denn warm geht der leichter ab (kalt und nach einigen Jahren kann die Wärmeleitpaste durchaus sehr fest kleben). vlt schau vorher schonmal, wie man den abmacht,


----------



## Jhaster (7. Oktober 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, ICH würd als Gehäuse sogar eher den N400 nehmen plus einen 140mm-Lüfter für vorne einzeln dazukaufen. Aber das 300R ist auch gut - kann man schwer was falschmachen
> 
> und bei den Tests wie gesagt: vlt hatten die neben den Treibern auch noch zusätzlich eine ganz andere Szene in BF3 getestet als mit der GTX 760, oder es gab zusätzlich auch fürs Spiel noch ein Update, von dem die GTx 760 profitierte. Daher ist es wichtig, die Karten bei einem Test entweder gleichzeitig parallel zu testen oder aber 100% standardisierte Tests zu machen, also zB ne Szene aus BF3, die automatisch abläuft und bei der man immer die gleiche Spieleversion verwendet und keinen Patch nutzt, falls mal einer erscheint. Aber auch dann kann es sein, dass durch neuere Treiber zwei Karten nicht mehr miteinander vergleichbar sind.
> 
> ...



Huhu,

ich habe mir überlegt, dass ich gerne am 29.10. Battlefield 4 kaufen möchte um es zu spielen 

Sorry.... aber ich denke der Pc wird ja fast so bleiben oder?

Oder muss ich da nun an bestimmten Punkten etwas anderes kaufen? Bestellung geht sonst morgen früh raus 

Ich habe soeben die Anforderungen gegoogelt. Ultra ist ja noch nicht bekannt oder? Die CPU wird spannend, da weiß ich nicht was ich nehmen sollte. Da steht empfohlen wird ADM sixcore oder Intel Quadcore.....


----------



## Herbboy (7. Oktober 2013)

Die Konfig ist auch in den letzten 2 Tagen nicht schlechter geworden    kannst den also so nehmen - das einzige, was unklar ist, wäre: "lohnt" es sich, einen i7-4770 zu nehmen, oder ist der Aufpreis auf einen i5-4570 zu hoch? Zu schwach wird der i5 auf keinen Fall sein, wäre aber möglich, dass der i7 halt für ca 100€ auch durchaus merkbar NOCH mehr Leistung bringt. Da müsste man dann halt warten, bis das Spiel draußen ist.

Und falls Du erst Ende des Monats kaufst, könnte es halt zum gleichen Preis vlt ne bessere Grafikkarte geben, oder der PC wird halt etwas günstiger sein.


----------



## Jhaster (7. Oktober 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Die Konfig ist auch in den letzten 2 Tagen nicht schlechter geworden  kannst den also so nehmen - das einzige, was unklar ist, wäre: "lohnt" es sich, einen i7-4770 zu nehmen, oder ist der Aufpreis auf einen i5-4570 zu hoch? Zu schwach wird der i5 auf keinen Fall sein, wäre aber möglich, dass der i7 halt für ca 100€ auch durchaus merkbar NOCH mehr Leistung bringt. Da müsste man dann halt warten, bis das Spiel draußen ist.
> 
> Und falls Du erst Ende des Monats kaufst, könnte es halt zum gleichen Preis vlt ne bessere Grafikkarte geben, oder der PC wird halt etwas günstiger sein.


 
Also das Spiel erscheint ja erst am 29.10.
Oder wird es evtl. gar teurer werden bis dahin? 

Sonst warte ich auch noch bis zum 25.10 oder so wenn es sich lohnen könnte.
Würdest du gar 16gb Ram empfehlen? Da 8 Gb empfohlen wird...

Und wäre ein Intel die beste Wahl oder macht es auch ein AMD?

In unser Zusammenstellung habe ich gar kein Mainboard gefunden. Das muss ich dann ja auch unbedingt haben 


Achso die Geräusche kahmen von den Lüftern am Gehäuse. War heute bei nem Pc-Service der hat da mal reingeguckt. Er sagte die Lüfter kann man auch aus machen da der Pc keine Wärme entwickelt, daher sind sie nun aus und der Pc Mäusestill 

Ein Netzteil habe ich übrigens mit 450Watt drin habe ich dann sehen können.


----------



## StefanG85 (7. Oktober 2013)

Ich suche auch noch einen passenden Rechnet zum Zocken. Wollte diesen meinem Freund schenken .

Wie ist denn ein normaler Standrd Gmer PC und auf was soll ich achten?


----------



## Herbboy (7. Oktober 2013)

16GB brauchst Du sicher nicht. 8GB werden halt empfohlen, weil mehr als 4GB durchaus was bringen und "man" halt idR entweder 2x4 oder 4x2GB nimmt - sonst würde da vlt auch 6GB stehen  


Schreib nochmal auf, was Du alles hast und was Du investieren willst - dann kann man endgültig was festlegen, oder Du wartest noch bis Ende des Monats (teurer wird es da wohl eher nicht)


----------



## Jhaster (7. Oktober 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> 16GB brauchst Du sicher nicht. 8GB werden halt empfohlen, weil mehr als 4GB durchaus was bringen und "man" halt idR entweder 2x4 oder 4x2GB nimmt - sonst würde da vlt auch 6GB stehen
> 
> 
> Schreib nochmal auf, was Du alles hast und was Du investieren willst - dann kann man endgültig was festlegen, oder Du wartest noch bis Ende des Monats (teurer wird es da wohl eher nicht)


 


Herbboy schrieb:


> 16GB brauchst Du sicher nicht. 8GB werden halt empfohlen, weil mehr als 4GB durchaus was bringen und "man" halt idR entweder 2x4 oder 4x2GB nimmt - sonst würde da vlt auch 6GB stehen
> 
> 
> Schreib nochmal auf, was Du alles hast und was Du investieren willst - dann kann man endgültig was festlegen, oder Du wartest noch bis Ende des Monats (teurer wird es da wohl eher nicht)


 
Also ich habe ja bisher auf der Grundlage von "nur" Diablo 3 + Buisness/Surfen/Videos dieses hier mit Dir ausgearbeitet:

Cooler Master N400, Geh

Kingston HyperX 3K 2,5" SSD 120 GB

be quiet! Pure Power L8 500W, Netzteil

G.Skill DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1600 Kit, Arbeitsspeicher

*€ 266,64***

Und das dann in Verbindung mit meinen derzeitigen:

AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 965 mit 3,4 GHz

NVIDIA Geforce GTX 460 mit 756mb DDr5 Ram

ASUSTeK M4A77T Mainboard

Samsung HD103SJ ATA Device Festplatte mit 1TB


Wenn ich nun an das Spiel Battlefield 4 rangehen möchte und dafür auch die nötige Hardware habe, müssen da sicher einige Veränderungen her.

Budget ist jetzt nicht zwingend festgeschrieben. Es gilt weiterhin für mich, das ich ein gutes Preis/Leistung Paket haben möchte. Man kann mit Sicherheit für viel Geld ein enormes Kraftpaket schnüren, aber wenn man für 2/3 oder gar 1/2 des Preises ebenfalls ein super Leistungfähiges Paket kriegt was für z.B. Battlefield 4 völlig ausreicht langt das. Ich möchte aber natürlich nicht am falschen Ende sparen. Also lassen wir das Budget erst einmal außen vor würde ich vorschlagen 

Wenn du meinst, die Grafikkarte wäre auch für Battlefield 4 ausreichend (also für hohe bis Ultra Auflösung) dann ist das doch ein super Preis/Leistung Verhältnis oder? CPU gibt's ja den Inter I7 für 300€, aber evtl ja noch Alternativen? 

Liebe Grüße

Ich bin Dir echt dankbar das Du Dich da so reinkniest!!!


----------



## Jhaster (7. Oktober 2013)

Also CPU gibt's den I7 4770k für 300€ der soll ja recht fix sein. Der I5 4670k kostet 100€ Weniger, arbeitet aber nur mit max. 4 Kernen richtig? 

Was hat AMD? Sehe da im Internet den AMD FX-9370 für nur ~200€ knapp unter dem I7 4770k im Leistungsvergleich... hab ich aber noch nie was von gehört .....

Die Leistung wird aber bombastisch angepriesen:

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/CPU-H...D-FX-9590-FX-9370-regulaer-im-Handel-1085390/

Die Grafikkarte die wir bisher ausgewählt hatten war ja die MSI R7950 Twin Frozr 3GD5/OC BE für 199€


----------



## Herbboy (7. Oktober 2013)

Von dem neuen AMD weiß ich noch nix - wo soll der denn knapp unter dem i7-4770k liegen?

An sich ist ein Core i5-4570 derzeit die beste Wahl bei Preis-Leistung, und der ist auch immer noch sehr sehr stark, ist also kein "Einsteiger"Prozessor. Als Grafikkarte dann ne AMD 7950 boost für 200€, der Preis ist derzeit Top - oder ne GTX 760, die ist gleich schnell und etwas teurer - die nächstbesseren Karten wären dann erst eine AMD 7970 GHz und Nvidia GTX 770 für ab 300€


----------



## Jhaster (8. Oktober 2013)

Hatte bei Chip.de einen Test gefunden:

Vergleich: Desktop-Prozessoren im Test - CHIP Online

Da schneiden die knapp unterm 4770k ab.

Oder der AMD FX-8350 (4.0 GHz) Sockel AM3+ 

Der schneidet im Preist/Leistungs Bereich laut Chip.de sehr gut ab ....


Also dann lassen wir die Grafikkarte bei der AMD 7950 boost für 200€ oder? Bzw Gtx760 wenn die für Bf4 mehr Leistung verspricht.

Wenn sich bei den anderen nix ändert also:

GPU: http://www.alternate.de/MSI/MSI+R79...rafikkarte/html/product/1055860/?event=search

RAM: http://www.alternate.de/G.Skill/G.S...600_Kit,_Arbeitsspeicher/html/product/801624/

SSD: http://www.alternate.de/Kingston/Kingston%20HyperX_3K_2,5_SSD_120_GB/html/product/999490/?tk=7&lk=8560&zanpid=1820764758794937344

CASE: http://www.alternate.de/Cooler_Master/Cooler_Master+N400,_Gehaeuse/html/product/1080476/

Netzteil: http://www.alternate.de/be_quiet!/be_quiet!+Pure_Power_L8_500W,_Netzteil/html/product/1085986/


Jetzt würde nur noch fehlen Mainboard und CPU oder?

Mainboard muss ich passen, da gibt's für mich zuviele Unterschiede die ich nicht begreife


CPU ist noch offen oder? 

Intel Core i7-4770K ab 283 Chip Platz 6
Intel Core i7-3770K ab 277 Chip Platz 6
Intel Core i5-4670K ab 194 Chip Platz 12

AMD FX-9590 ab 271 Chip Platz 7
AMD FX-9370 ab 201 Chip Platz 8
AMD FX-8350 ab 164 Chip Platz 11

Ich seh da auch den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht mehr


----------



## Herbboy (8. Oktober 2013)

Also, die Tabelle bei Chip würd ich auf keinen Fall als Maßstab nehmen, da dort viele Sachen, die nichts mit der Spieleleistung zu tun haben, miteinfließen. Man weiß gar nicht, WAS die da getestet haben... 

Dann hast Du noch den FX-8350 gepostet (Link geht aber nicht) - DER ist definitiv den modernen Intel i5 unterlegen. 


Der FX-9590 zB ist hier bei einem Test AMD FX-9590 im Test: Was bringen 5 Gigahertz Takt? etwas über dem i5-4570, aber unter dem i7-4770, der etwas günstiger als der AMD ist UND deutlich weniger Strom verbraucht. Allerdings sind das nur 2 games im Test. Und hier AMD FX-9590 Prozessor im Test (Seite 6) - ComputerBase wurde der FX-9590 mit deutlich mehr Spielen gestestet: bei FullHD ist dann doch sogar der i5-4570 um ca 10% vorne UND kostet 100€ weniger UND braucht weniger Strom. Hier im Anhang kannst Du Erbenisse für die einzelnen Spiele auch durchgehen: AMD FX-9590 Prozessor im Test (Anhang 24) - ComputerBase für Full HD, und hier bei geringer Auflösung (da "sieht" man besser die CPU-Auswirkung, aber praxisnah ist das nicht, weil keiner bei so einer Auflösung spielt) AMD FX-9590 Prozessor im Test (Anhang 16) - ComputerBase

Wegen Strom sei Dir diese Seite genannt: AMD FX-9590 Prozessor im Test (Seite 7) - ComputerBase Bei Vollast zieht ein PC mit einem Intel i5/i7 maximal ca 140W, mit nem AMD über 300 Watt (!) - das ist schon heftig. 


Für mich ganz klar: entweder ein Intel i5-4570 oder nen i7-4770, wobei da noch nicht klar ist, ob sich der Aufpreis langfristig auch auszahlt. Als Board würd ich das hier nehmen MSI H87-G41 PC Mate, Mainboard und FALLS du auch übertakten willst, dann nimm den i5-4670k oder i7-4770k. Als Board muss es dann eines mit Z87-Chipsatz sein, und dann auch lieber kein zu billiges - zB das MSI Z87-G45 Gaming, Mainboard


----------



## Jhaster (8. Oktober 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, die Tabelle bei Chip würd ich auf keinen Fall als Maßstab nehmen, da dort viele Sachen, die nichts mit der Spieleleistung zu tun haben, miteinfließen. Man weiß gar nicht, WAS die da getestet haben...
> 
> Dann hast Du noch den FX-8350 gepostet (Link geht aber nicht) - DER ist definitiv den modernen Intel i5 unterlegen.
> 
> ...



Ok das wusste ich nicht. Also dann besser I5/I7
Nur welcher? Ist es ratsam die K Versionen zu nehmen? Und dann den I5 oder I7?
Battlefield 4 sollte der Maßstab sein als höchste Anforderung für mich. Mehr mache ich mit dem Pc nicht bzw dann will ich schon gerne auf Auflösung Ultra spielen...


----------



## Herbboy (8. Oktober 2013)

Den K nur dann nehmen, wenn Du auf jeden Fall später mal übertakten willst, und DANN auch unbedingt das teurere Board mit Z87-Chipsatz.

Ansonsten einen nicht-K, der ist bis auf die Übertaktbarkeit genausogut.


----------



## Jhaster (8. Oktober 2013)

Macht das mit dem Übertakten viel aus? Bzw für Battlefield 4 ratsam?


----------



## Herbboy (8. Oktober 2013)

Kann Dir keiner sagen... nötig ist es ganz sicher nicht, aber vlt in 2-3 Jahren könntest du, wenn die CPU für irgendwas nicht mehr gut reichen SOLLTE, übertakten und die dann doch noch ein wenig weiter nutzen. Dafür zahlst Du halt mehr bei der Anschaffung: CPU ist was teurer, das Board kostet ca 60€ mehr, und man sollte einen CPU-Kühler für eher 35-50€ nehmen


----------



## Jhaster (8. Oktober 2013)

Ok dann würde alles in allem ja doch noch ne Menge zusammen kommen:


Cooler Master N400, Gehäuse
€ 47,99* 
Kingston HyperX 3K 2,5" SSD 120 GB
€ 87,90* 
be quiet! Pure Power L8 500W, Netzteil 
€ 61,90* 
G.Skill DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1600 Kit, Arbeitsspeicher 
€ 59,90* 
Intel® Core™ i7-4770K, CPU 
€ 299,-* 
GIGABYTE GV-N760OC-2GD Rev.2, Grafikkarte 
€ 239,90* 
MSI Z87-G45 Gaming, Mainboard 
€ 139,90* 


Warenwert zzgl. Versandkosten 

*€ 943,44***


Also komme ich deutlich günstiger weg ohne Übertaktung?
Wenn mir die Übertaktung bei Bf4 nichts bringt, dann benötige ich sie wohl auch nicht. Ich denke in 2-3 Jahren werde ich keine Zeit mehr für solche aufwendigen Games haben


----------



## Herbboy (8. Oktober 2013)

Da haste dafür dann aber auch nen Top-PC. Zumindest bis auf die Grafikkarte: die ist zwar gut, aber AKTUELL wäre zum gleichen Preis auch ein i5-4570 plus eine AMD 7970 GHZ oder GTX 770 drin, und das wäre zumindest für die bisherigen Games schneller - aber wie gesagt: langfristig zahlt sich dann vlt doch der i7 aus, und ne neue Grafikkarte kann man ja immer sehr schnell mal nachrüsten, CPU ist da schon was aufwendiger.


und so oder so muss man abwarten, ob die GTX 760 wirklich schneller als die 7950 boost bei BF4 sein wird.


----------



## Jhaster (8. Oktober 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Da haste dafür dann aber auch nen Top-PC. Zumindest bis auf die Grafikkarte: die ist zwar gut, aber AKTUELL wäre zum gleichen Preis auch ein i5-4570 plus eine AMD 7970 GHZ oder GTX 770 drin, und das wäre zumindest für die bisherigen Games schneller - aber wie gesagt: langfristig zahlt sich dann vlt doch der i7 aus, und ne neue Grafikkarte kann man ja immer sehr schnell mal nachrüsten, CPU ist da schon was aufwendiger.
> 
> 
> und so oder so muss man abwarten, ob die GTX 760 wirklich schneller als die 7950 boost bei BF4 sein wird.


 
Oh ...

Also ist die GTX760 gar nicht so toll?  Bezüglich BF4?
Wäre es evtl. besser, den I5K für 200 zu nehmen und dafür 100€ mehr in eine bessere Grafikkarte zu investieren?


----------



## Jhaster (8. Oktober 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Da haste dafür dann aber auch nen Top-PC. Zumindest bis auf die Grafikkarte: die ist zwar gut, aber AKTUELL wäre zum gleichen Preis auch ein i5-4570 plus eine AMD 7970 GHZ oder GTX 770 drin, und das wäre zumindest für die bisherigen Games schneller - aber wie gesagt: langfristig zahlt sich dann vlt doch der i7 aus, und ne neue Grafikkarte kann man ja immer sehr schnell mal nachrüsten, CPU ist da schon was aufwendiger.
> 
> 
> und so oder so muss man abwarten, ob die GTX 760 wirklich schneller als die 7950 boost bei BF4 sein wird.




Ich bin nun total verunsichert *help* 

[Update] Battlefield 4 Beta-Test: JETZT 20 Grafikkarten mit Geforce 331.40 Beta und Catalyst 13.10 Beta V2 im Benchmark

Hier sehe ich die RD 7950 Boost wieder vor der GTX760

Die GTX770 schneidet dort sehr gut ab oder?

Ich brauche unbedingt ein komplettes System für Ende des Monats wenn das Spiel erscheint ....


----------



## Herbboy (8. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab ja gesagt, dass es je nach Spiel mal so, mal so ist, und auch je nach Szene oder Detaileinstellung schon ein wenig anders sein kann.


Die GTX 760 / AMd 7950 boost sind für 200-240€ halt echt Top für DEN Preis - eine GTX 770 oder AMD 7970 GHz-Edition (die ist ca hleichschnell, bei dem PCGH-Test grad mal 1FPS Unterschied, das ist nix) wäre halt nochmal besser, kostet dafür halt mehr.

Aber was nun in der Summe besser ist, also i5 plus GTX 770/AMD 7970-GE oder i7 plus GTX 760 / AMD 7950 boost: das kann ich Dir nicht sagen. Bei gleicher CPU ist die bessere Grafikkarte halt wohl ca 18% schneller. Wenn jetzt grad im Multiplayer (da hat sich bei BF3 gezeigt, dass die CPU wichtig ist) mit dem i7 zB 20% mehr FPS drin sind als mit dem i5 - dann wäre die Kombi i7 + GTX 760 nen Tick schneller als i7 + GTX 770. 

Bei den meisten aktuellen Spielen ist ein i7 aber halt kaum schneller als ein i5, in DEM Sinne wäre also die bessere Grafikkarte das, was Dir mehr bringen würde. Ein i7 wiederum wäre halt eine Grundlage, die wirklich sehr lange hält, und die Grafikkarte wäre ha bei Bedarf sehr simpel ersetzt. Eine GTX 760 oder AMD 7950 als Grafikkarte für enn i7 wäre auch gut genug für eine ganze Weile - wenn du dann in vlt. 2 Jahren ne neue Grafikkarte für erneut 200-240€ holst, wäre die natürlich stärker als eine GTX 770. 


Es gibt da keinen "richtigen" Rat in Deinem Fall - optimal wäre natürlich, wenn Du nochmal 100€ mehr ausgibst undnen i7 PLUS ne GTX 770 / AMD 7970-GE holst    aber ansonsten kann man erst in 1-2 Jahren sagen, welche der beiden Varianten vielleicht "besser" war.


----------



## Jhaster (8. Oktober 2013)

Ui ok....
Ich find 900 Euro schon viel Geld hehe

Aber wenns anders nicht geht bzw schlecht geht muss das sein....

Wassergekühlt ist nicht notwendig? Nicht das mir der Pc schmilzt hehe

Der i7k 4770 soll schlechter sein als die 3er Version?


----------



## Herbboy (8. Oktober 2013)

Wenn du ne i7 plus ne GTX 770 nimmst, wäre das halt echt schon "High End" bei Preis-Leistung.

Und dass der 4er schlechter soll als der 3er kann an sich nicht sein - natürlich wie bei Grafikkarten auch vlt mal in diesem SPiel/Anwendung besser, dafür in ner anderen wieder schwächer.


----------



## Jhaster (8. Oktober 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wenn du ne i7 plus ne GTX 770 nimmst, wäre das halt echt schon "High End" bei Preis-Leistung.
> 
> Und dass der 4er schlechter soll als der 3er kann an sich nicht sein - natürlich wie bei Grafikkarten auch vlt mal in diesem SPiel/Anwendung besser, dafür in ner anderen wieder schwächer.



Welche 770er würdest du denn derzeit empfehlen?

Und nochmal zur Wasserkühlung: Kann ich mir die sparen wirklich?

Gibt's zum I7er auch Board alternativen die günstiger sind aber ähnlich gut oder sollte es das schon sein?

Ram: 1600er haben wir ja nun 8Gb. Bringen 16Gb mehr Leistung bei BF4 und bringt evtl. auch 2000er Ram mehr Leistung?

Reicht das 500W Netzteil für den I7 + 770er?

Welche Extra Lüfter sollte ich bedenken bei dem System?

Sorry für die vielen Fragen aber die brennen mir auf der Seele


----------



## Herbboy (8. Oktober 2013)

Diese MSI GTX770 Twin Frozr, Grafikkarte und EVGA Geforce GTX 770 SuperClocked ACX, Grafikkarte  sind allerdings was teurer als woanders...  

Ne Wasserkühlung ist absoluter Luxus für Mega-Übertakter-Spezis oder Leute, die ein superleises System haben wollen, wo man echt GAR nix mehr hört.

Bei dem Board sollte es schon so ein teures sein, WENN Du halt auch übertakten willst. Mit dem hier MSI Z87-G43, Mainboard  würdest Du auch gut zurechtkommen, damit kommst Du beim Übertakten halt ggf. nicht ganz so weit

Mehr und schnelleres RAM bringt nix

Das Netzteil reicht locker.

Nen Alpenföhn  Brocken oder Thermalright Macho wäre als CPU-Kühler gut, wenn Du übertakten willst. Und nen extra-Lüfter für das Gehäuse: nicht nötig, aber man könnte so einen Fractal Design Silent Series R2 140 mm, Geh vorne einbauen, das wäre VIELLEICHT dann noch leiser als wenn vorne der 120mm-Lüfter drinbleibt, der beim Gehäuse dabei ist.


----------



## Jhaster (8. Oktober 2013)

Ok 

Wenn das wirklich einen lohnenswerten Schub bringt 120-150 Euro mehr in eine Gpu zu stecken 

Was ist mit den Windforce Dingern hier zB?
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Gigabyte GeForce GTX 770 Windforce 3X OC, 2GB DDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort


----------



## Herbboy (8. Oktober 2013)

Die ist gut - hab halt jetzt nur bei alternate geschaut.


----------



## Jhaster (9. Oktober 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Die ist gut - hab halt jetzt nur bei alternate geschaut.


 
Besser als die bei alternate?
Was bedeuted nun windforce eiventlich?


----------



## Herbboy (9. Oktober 2013)

Die Karten sind an sich alle gleichgut - wenn eine halt schon vom Hersteller etwas übertaktet ist, ist die ein bisschen schneller, aber kaum der Rede wert. Windforce nennt Gigabyte einfach nur den Kühler, weil der gleich 3 Lüfter hat. Ich hab ne 7950 mit diesem Kühler.


----------



## Jhaster (9. Oktober 2013)

Ein Freund Rat mir diese noch zu vergleichen, da ihm gesagt wurde das wäre die evtl beste gtx770

  zotec gtx770amp

Kennst du die evtl schon? Da sind so viele 770er, dAs man da kaum durchblickt...


----------



## Herbboy (9. Oktober 2013)

Die ist sicher auch gut. Aber "die beste" => die sind halt bei gleichem Takt alle gleichschnell, und die übertakteten sind auch nicht viel schneller, die haben vlt maximal 10% mehr Takt, das sind im Spiel dann aber weniger als 10% Leistungsplus - wenn die Karte dann statt 330€ direkt 380€ kostet, lohnt sich das dann halt nicht. 

Und ansonsten unterscheiden die sich nur bei der Kühlung, da sind die genannten auf jeden Fall gut, bei der Zotac keine Ahnung, vlt schau mal nach Meinungen bei alternate, Amazon, mindfactory...


----------



## Jhaster (9. Oktober 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Die ist sicher auch gut. Aber "die beste" => die sind halt bei gleichem Takt alle gleichschnell, und die übertakteten sind auch nicht viel schneller, die haben vlt maximal 10% mehr Takt, das sind im Spiel dann aber weniger als 10% Leistungsplus - wenn die Karte dann statt 330€ direkt 380€ kostet, lohnt sich das dann halt nicht.
> 
> Und ansonsten unterscheiden die sich nur bei der Kühlung, da sind die genannten auf jeden Fall gut, bei der Zotac keine Ahnung, vlt schau mal nach Meinungen bei alternate, Amazon, mindfactory...


 
Ok, habe mich dann für die GTX 770 überzeugen lassen. Nur welche ist nicht deutlich geworden. Die soll ja auch was taugen und eine gtx760 klar schlagen können.
Welche sollte es dann sein? Die Windforce Oc evtl?

Alles andere bleibt. I7 4770K, Das Gaming Board, SSD, 8gb 1600hz Ram, 500w Netzteil

Auch wenn evtl schon gesagt, Kühlung..... Muss ich was extra bestellen um beim übertakten nicht zuviel temp zu erreichen?
Wenn ja was? 

Case dann den mit 140er Lüfter wegen Geräuschen oder?


----------



## Herbboy (9. Oktober 2013)

Der 140er wäre echt nur, damit es leiser wird. Genug Kühlung hast Du auch mit OC, die modernen CPUs werden nicht mehr so irre heiß, die "kacken" beim OC eher wegen was anderem ab als wegen Hitze    ein guter CPU-Kühler sollte es es natürlich sein, aber es bringt nix, wenn Du jetzt zB 5 statt 2 Gehäuselüfter nimmst. Auch moderne Grafikkarten werden von den Hersteller-Kühlern sehr gut gekühlt. Meine 7950 Boost wird mit +25% Übertaktung immer noch keine 70 Grad warm, und die Lüfter sind da erst bei 55%.

Wie Windforce wäre auf jeden Fall mit guter Kühlung UND ist übertaktet, d.h. irgendwie merkbar "besser" wird da eine andere sowieso nicht sein.


----------



## Jhaster (9. Oktober 2013)

Ok dann die WIndforce OC

Welchen CPU Kühler würdest Du empfehlen?

Habe beim Mainboard gelesen, dass einige unzufrieden waren bei den Alternate Bewertungen ... Montagsmodelle oder evtl noch nicht ausgereiftes Produkt?


----------



## Herbboy (9. Oktober 2013)

Welches der beiden Boards meinst Du denn? Also, das füer 100€: von 44 sind grad mal 2 unzufrieden (schlechtere Wertung als 4 Sterne) - das ist quasi nix, denn die Leute schreiben eher was im Netz, wenn etwas NICHT klappt/gut ist - d.h. in Wahrheit sind es vielleicht 2 von 100 oder sogar 2 von 200, die "nur" 2 oder 3 Sterne geben... das wäre ne Quote, die im normalen Rahmen von zufälligen Defekten oder auch falscher Installation seitens des Users liegen, oder auch vlt mit was ganz anderem zu tun haben.

Und bei dem für 140€ gibt nur EINER von 19 Leuten "nur" 3 Sterne, der Rest 4 oder 5 Sterne... 

Du wirst kein Board finden, bei dem bei mehr als 15 Meinungen nicht mal doch 1-2 unzufriedene dabei sind... außer vielleicht besonders teure. zB das hier MSI Z87-GD65 Gaming, Mainboard da kann aber schon morgen einer doch ein defektes erwischt haben, und schon sieht es nicht besser aus als bei dem für 140€   hier wäre noch ein Asus mit ausschließlich 5 Sternen, aber sind erst 8 Wertungen: ASUS Z87-A (C2), Mainboard


CPU Kühler zum Übertakten der Alpenföhn Brocken, oder auch Thermalright Macho HR-02


----------



## Jhaster (9. Oktober 2013)

meinte die für 140 Euro die Du mir empfohlen hast für späteres Übertakten ...

Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A, CPU-Kühler
€ 37,99* 

Kingston HyperX 3K 2,5" SSD 120 GB

€ 87,90* 


be quiet! Pure Power L8 500W, Netzteil

€ 61,90* 


G.Skill DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1600 Kit, Arbeitsspeicher

€ 59,90* 


Cooler Master N400, Gehäuse

€ 47,99* 


http://geizhals.de/gigabyte-geforce-gtx-770-windforce-3x-oc-gv-n770oc-2gd-a953268.html

ab € 335,-


Intel® Core™ i7-4770K, CPU

€ 299,-* 


MSI Z87-G45 Gaming, Mainboard

€ 139,90* 







Evtl kriegt man die GPU + CPU bei Hardwareversand ein paar Euro Günstiger:


----------



## Herbboy (9. Oktober 2013)

Jo, sieht alles top aus - nur eine Sache mal prüfen, und zwar ob der Kühler nicht evlt. das RAM blockieren könnte - aber normalerweise sollte das kein Problem sein.


----------



## Jhaster (9. Oktober 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Jo, sieht alles top aus - nur eine Sache mal prüfen, und zwar ob der Kühler nicht evlt. das RAM blockieren könnte - aber normalerweise sollte das kein Problem sein.



Wie prüfe ich das denn vorher? 

Und dann habe ich noch etwas gelesen, Windows 8.1 soll bei BF4 bis zu 50% mehr Geschwindigkeit bringen?


----------



## Herbboy (9. Oktober 2013)

Guck mal hier Test: Thermalright HR-02 Macho CPU-Kühler (Seite 10) - ComputerBase das sollte also passen: die Kühlfläche ist versetzt, so dass der Kühlkörper selbst so platziert werden kann, dass er Richtung Gehäuserückseite, also vom RAM wegzeigt, und der Lüfter hat dann genug Platz, bis das RAM kommt.


Und wo haste das mit BF4 her? Halte ich eher für ne Marketingmasche ^^ oder vlt bringt es bei ganz bestimmten Grenzfällen mehr, oder wenn du was ganz bestimmtes bei den Details aktivierst oder so?


----------



## Jhaster (9. Oktober 2013)

Battlefield 4 CPU-Test: Windows 8.1 bis zu 50 Prozent schneller als Windows 7

Da hab ichs gelesen. Und mein System da oben ist nicht weiter zu optimieren? 
Also für das Budget evtl noch.ne Lohnenswerte Alternative?


----------



## Herbboy (10. Oktober 2013)

Also, das ist noch die Beta von BF4 - da würde ich niemals drauf setzen, dass das so bleibt. 


Und ansonsten passt ja alles.


----------

